# Hoyt recurve draw weight



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

Good morning.

I been reading the manual of my Formula and my GMX and I found that says:
"Hoyt Recurve bows are adjustable over a range of approximately 10%."
But other manual back from 2005 says:
"The weight on most Hoyt bows is adjustable in a range of
approximately plus or minus 5%."

I called my Hoyt dealer and he told me that, in Hoyt bows, when the tiller bolt is backed out at maximum (6 turns) the weight will be the one marked in the limbs and if you screw the tiller bolt all the way in, it will be 10% more than is marked in the limb.
For example, if I got a 40 pounds limbs in my formula, at minimum at 28" DL, it will be 40 pounds and at maximun, it will be around 44 pounds.

Some other sources says that the weight marked in the limb is achieved with the limb bolt at the middle. So, a 40 pound marked limbs, at minimum, will be around 38 and, at maximum, around 42. That means +-5%.

In some models are one way and another models are other way?

I'm little confused and I don't know really what is true.

Can you give me a little bit of light? 

Thank you!!


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

I found that with Hoyt limbs on my GMX they were the weight listed on the limbs with the bolts in the middle. That way you can add or subtract weight to get the +/- 5%. When I used Samick limbs the weight listed was with the bolts backed out 6 turns. I hope this helps. Dave


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Borja -

adjustable over a range of approximately 10% = range of
approximately plus or minus 5% 

Literally 6 of one, 1/2 dozen of the other. 

My experience has been the same as scriv's, at least with the "older" Hoyt stuff. Marked weight is midway in bolt travel. Also remember than not all scales are calibrated correctly. I set up and tune a bow the way I want it, THEN check the weight and use that as a base line. Lucky, I've been using the same shop scale for a while 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

That's what I thought but my hoyt dealer says that limb weight market is when the bolts are totally out.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

hoyt limbs are light compared to the Korean jobs and the old Skys.

for me to get 42 pounds at 28" on 42 pound limbs the bolts have to be screwed in pretty far

on skyjack limbs, 42 Mediums were at least 42 pounds with the bolts all the way out

WWs about the same. The Samicks I have are heavy-42 Mediums-lightest I could get them was around 44 or so


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> My experience has been the same as scriv's, at least with the "older" Hoyt stuff. Marked weight is midway in bolt travel. Also remember than not all scales are calibrated correctly. I set up and tune a bow the way I want it, THEN check the weight and use that as a base line. Lucky, I've been using the same shop scale for a while
> 
> Viper1 out.


On the point of technicalities of "marked" weights given spec DL, would they (manufacturer) assume a certain brace. IOW, would there also be a technical, or spec, BH to measure the DL from? IOW, does the range of the factory recommended BH setting seem to fall within the negligible to added variance, or does it maybe add a few % points to that +/- 5% also?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Sanford - 

The range of recommended brace heights is typically on the order of 1", so we might be talking about a pound or two tops, depending on native weight and the DF curve. I think we have to cut the companies a little slack on this one, given all the variables of brace height, draw length (clicker length) and bolt positions. 

The way I look at is, within a given company and limb type, a 34# pair of limbs should be 2# less than a 36# pair. Then you have to get into perceived weight vs. actual weight and that's where the DF curve comes into play. I think if you're looking for a "precise" weight on a given limb, you might drive yourself nuts. As above, if I have a 34# pair of X limbs and replace them with a 36# pair of X limbs on the same riser with the same string, I do expect them to be *about *2# heavier.

Anywho, I think the 10% spread assumes the same brace height, but I never measured it.


Viper1 out.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, Viper. Pretty much what I do. Select the base # I want and what it works to be for tune, it works to be. Getting to the nit, or figuring on the nit, seems the futile exercise. Given a range of limb weights to 44# marked weights, 10% relative change for 44# (4.4#s adjustable range) is 2#s different from 2.4#s adjustable range for 24# marked limbs. Moving relative ranges, brace height differences, scale calibration, AMO DL measurement practices.... That's all in the mix too. That's what I was wondering. If I'm looking at such insignificant change, given when mixed with the other stuff going on, the bolt adjustment feature is pretty much a moot one except from a turning aspect.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Sanford - 

Pretty much the same thing. I'm a little persnickety about things like arrow length, brace height and arrow off-set on Oly bows these days, so the limb bolt adjustment becomes the tuning feature of choice.

Viper1 out.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

I like having limb bolts..speeds up the whole process, gets you close quick then do the plunger and centre shot walk back


----------



## Blunt Arrow (Mar 2, 2006)

I just purchased a GMX. I have 3 Avalon Plus risers. I felt they would set up pretty much the same. I backed the limb bolts all the out on the GMX and moved my limbs from one riser to the other. The GMX was about 1 to 1 1/2 lbs. lighter then it was on the Avalon Plus. I had to turn the bolt in around a turn and a half and it's still not the same. I put both risers on a table top and put an arrow through the plunger hole to line them up. They seem very close to the same, but I'm pretty sure something in those limb pockets is differnent because the weight is not coming up the same. The GMX feels very much like the Avalon Plus however the grip is really great. I like the way it handles, but something is differnent.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Blunt Arrow said:


> I just purchased a GMX. I have 3 Avalon Plus risers. I felt they would set up pretty much the same. I backed the limb bolts all the out on the GMX and moved my limbs from one riser to the other. The GMX was about 1 to 1 1/2 lbs. lighter then it was on the Avalon Plus. I had to turn the bolt in around a turn and a half and it's still not the same. I put both risers on a table top and put an arrow through the plunger hole to line them up. They seem very close to the same, but I'm pretty sure something in those limb pockets is differnent because the weight is not coming up the same. The GMX feels very much like the Avalon Plus however the grip is really great. I like the way it handles, but something is differnent.



I can get a 4lb increase in draw weight with all my Hoyt limbs on the Aero-Tec and Avalon plus risers. The GMX is more like 3lb.

I really, really like my INNO rig but cannot put down the GMX no matter what limbs I put on it. 
Just one great riser.


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

Borja1300 said:


> That's what I thought but my hoyt dealer says that limb weight market is when the bolts are totally out.


There you go, who said your dealer was better at thinking than you are? I think you are on it.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

We have a 27" riser 70" RX here that is writen up to be 38lbs.
Its 35lbs wound out position on our scales, but thats not my question. My question is, on ILF limbs you get the weight on a 23" riser, and you get a weight on a 25" riser (2lbs different), but the RX only has one weight on the limb, and the manual doesnt say anything either.
Id love to know, is the weight universal. If so then the shorter riser should put the weight up if you follow convention. but it doesnt so the limb pad angles must be "more wound out", reducing some of the performance on the 25"? Has anyone spotted anything along these lines...


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure I understand the question. Previously I shot a 25" GMX with 36# Hoyt long limbs on it to make a 70" bow. It was roughly 36# with the bolts in the center of adjustment. I now shoot a 27" inch Formula RX that I put 38# medium limbs on it to make a 70" bow. Again I am at roughly 36# with the bolts in the center of adjustment. Both bows weight being measured at 28" draw. This seems to support conventional thinking on the effect riser length has draw weigh of limbs. I hope this helps to clarify it for you. Dave


----------

